
Mod_bsp - Brainfuck Server Pages - jacquesm
http://nanoweb.si.kz/manual/mod_bsp.html
======
bugs
Everytime I see something about brainfuck I can't help but think someone
really felt like procrastinating.

------
rauljara
Brainfuck is the programming equivalent of BDSM. It's all about having fun in
the most masochistic way possible. In this case, a little sadism is also
involved. The author shares the source code, but not the comments.

~~~
tung
I can't imagine what you'd think of Malbolge[1] then.

[1] <http://esolangs.org/wiki/Malbolge>

------
camccann
This almost makes me tempted to write a web app framework in Unlambda.

Almost.

~~~
cmallen
They're didn't really write a web app framework in brainfuck, they just
plugged a PHP interpreter _of_ brainfuck into a module for apache.

I mean, yeah, you can make web pages, but that hardly justifies the
nomenclature "framework".

~~~
camccann
Yeah, but why not aim higher? Er, lower?

Besides, unlike brainfuck, Unlambda is actually a plausible language for
writing nontrivial code--painful, but not inconceivable.

~~~
cmallen
Given enough human effort and turing completeness you can make anything with
anything.

Everything is feasibility and pain.

------
benatkin
mod_ook could be out any day now.

<http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/ook.html>

